# AIARE Level 1 (New Mexico & Colorado)



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Just finished my Avy class with Marc Beverly and only have positive things to say about the experience. It's a three day course and Marc appears to be the real deal. So, if your in New Mexico or southern Colorado check out his site. 

Rock Climbing Guides New Mexico :: Beverly Mountain Guides or AIARE Avalanche Courses :: Beverly Mountain Guides

----------------
Now playing: Bright Eyes - Arienette
via FoxyTunes


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Where did you go out in the field? Wolf Creek area or somewhere in New Mexico. NM is one of those spots that very little is written about the bc there. I know there is some fantastic stuff around Taos and some other spots. Southern Colorado is great for BC riding.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

We did our field day at santa fe ski area on one of the closed slopes. Doesn't sound ideal but they recently had some slides in bounds so we investigated that. As far as BC in NM is concerned, we have quite alot to offer. Taos of course has the highest peaks in the state but santa fe is probably the most famous/common place for BC travel. The ski area has a liberal open ropes policy and people ride the next drainage to the north called Nambe cirque/drainage as well as the few near-by peaks. There are also the truchas peaks, gold hill (actually a large mountain), the jemez, etc. Actually seems like most of the best terrain to ride in NM is pretty accessible. Check out the pics on Marc's page as he has some shots of nambe and him riding the sandias(which tower above ABQ) and Northern New Mexico Avalanche Center which is the local avy awareness site.(also has some trip reports)

Can't wait to utilize my newfound knowledge and explore it all.

----------------
Now playing: K-os - I Wish I Knew Natalie Portman
via FoxyTunes


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

couple more links:
New Mexico Backcountry Skiing guide from Sangre de Cristo Mountain Works
Heaven Is a Lonely Place | Santa Fe Reporter
NRCS National Water and Climate Center - SNOTEL Map Based Network - New Mexico


----------------
Now playing: Method Man And Redman - A-Yo (Featuring Saukrates)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice dude. 

I like doing some Slack country out of resorts, but I am mostly into touring on my splitboard for my lines these days. New Mexico definitely looks like a great place. I love the landscape out there, it's just magical. Getting to do bc lines out there has got to be awesome. Learn some spots around Taos, I might just come down later this season and make some turns with you.


----------

